# Brawl at Air Force Academy Injures 30



## Marauder06 (Nov 2, 2012)

http://t.news.msn.com/us/nearly-30-air-force-cadets-injured-in-brawl




> DENVER - Nearly 30 Air Force Academy cadets required medical care, with six of them hospitalized, after an annual tradition to mark the first snowfall of the season turned into an out-of-control melee, school officials said on Wednesday.
> An unauthorized ritual last week called "First Shirt/First Snow," in which freshman cadets try to throw their cadet sergeant into a snowbank, grew violent and resulted in injuries, the academy said in a statement.



Guess what "tradition" is now going to get axed?
Maybe they should have taken a cue from all of the other service academies and just done a Gangnam Style video or something.


----------



## AWP (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm just happy to see the Air Force* fighting.

* - Not you Battlefield Airmen types or the small percentage who actually engage the enemy.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 2, 2012)

I blame this on Obama.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 2, 2012)

Soo..was this terrorism or work place violence?


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 2, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Maybe they should have taken a cue from all of the other service academies and just done a Gangnam Style video or something.



That's exactly what they were doing.  It just went horribly horribly wrong ;)

You stay classy, USAFA...


----------



## talonlm (Nov 2, 2012)

At least we're not dancing some Korean line dance on YouTube.  We do have _some_ standards. 

Ah, crap.  I need a beer.


----------



## Ves (Nov 2, 2012)

I can already feel the Safety and Hazing related emails coming through the good ole internet tubes to my inbox for Monday.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 2, 2012)

I think AFA has the edge on this.  The USNA video had very spirited dancing and all....but the AFA video had actual asians who appeared to know the words.  Plus, better use of props.  Bravo zulu, Air Force!


----------



## Teufel (Nov 2, 2012)

Ok what was up with the black gimp dude wearing just underwear at some points and a leather bat suit (?) at others?  Very questionable.  The Military Academy one was pretty good.  MIT's wasn't bad either.


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm surprised no golf clubs were involved...


----------



## talonlm (Nov 2, 2012)

All I can do is thank God I had to go to a state college.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 2, 2012)

Of the military academies, I thought the USAF's was the worst. I think west point had the best, and the navy was a very close second. Production value was just a cut above the rest for west points. If you throw MIT into the lot, then I would say MIT and West Point are a tie for first.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 3, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I'm just happy to see the Air Force* fighting.
> 
> * - Not you Battlefield Airmen types or the small percentage who actually engage the enemy.


lol we knew what you meant, you could have left if without the caveat!


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Nov 3, 2012)

amlove21 said:


> lol we knew what you meant, you could have left if without the caveat!


Standby for the typical knee-jerk-off reaction of every commander now feeling compelled to chastise "hazing" and other harmless bullshit that sensitive douches cry over.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 3, 2012)

JustAnotherJ said:


> Standby for the typical knee-jerk-off reaction of every commander now feeling compelled to chastise "hazing" and other harmless bullshit that sensitive douches cry over.


But not in the Marine Corps....


> Finally, Mattis says he’ll reverse the no-hazing policy that Marines have been under since the nineties, saying that it’s “good goddamn training.”
> “Listen, I don’t like stupid shit,” said Mattis. “but if you’re one of my fine young men about to go on deployment and you have a boot who isn’t listening, I think it’s a valuable training tool to duct tape him to a bench, mentor on an emotional level with a wall-to-wall counseling session, or make him dig a hole to China.”
> Mattis continued: “I mean hell, that’s where we’re going [China] eventually anyway. Might as well train like we fight.”


 





http://www.duffelblog.com/2012/08/general-james-mattis-announced-as-next-commandant-of-marine-corps/


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 3, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Of the military academies, I thought the USAF's was the worst. I think west point had the best, and the navy was a very close second. Production value was just a cut above the rest for west points. If you throw MIT into the lot, then I would say MIT and West Point are a tie for first.


 
Wow a good thing said about USMA on the board, that makes up for all the flak I get here at times haha.
Just kidding. I love being GREEN!


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 3, 2012)

But...we did have our share of shenanigans, including the annual plebe pillow fight.  Basically a thousand freshman students, taking it to the square until the OC runs us out with threats of Article 15s.  Of course some idiots always put rolled coin or small metal lock boxes in the pillow case.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

talonlm said:


> At least we're not dancing some Korean line dance on YouTube. We do have _some_ standards.
> 
> Ah, crap. I need a beer.


 
I was hoping they'd resist the temptation.

RF 1


----------

